# Durarara!!



## illmatic (Sep 6, 2010)

​


> Mikado Ryūgamine is a young man who longs for the exciting life of the big city. At the invitation of his childhood friend Masaomi, he transfers to a school in Ikebukuro, Tokyo.
> 
> Masaomi warns him about people he doesn't want to cross in the city: a violent man dressed like a bartender, an information merchant, and a mysterious gang called "Dollars." And to top it off, Mikado witnesses an urban legend on his first day in the city: the "Black Rider," the supposedly headless driver of a black motorcycle.
> 
> The narrative follows all of the characters equally, showing how their lives intersect, creating a greater plotline from what each character knows about a common incident.


*Novel(s)*: 8 (2004 - Ongoing)
*Author*: 
*Illustrator*: Suzuhito Yasuda
*Genre*:Action|Comedy|Drama|Mystery|Romance|Supranatural|Shounen  
*Serialized In*:

*Translations*: 
_VOLUME 1-2_
BangAQUA 
SZJ Scans 

_VOLUME 4 - 7_


VOLUME 8 Spoliers



*GENERAL TIMELINE* by anni_fiesta of The Verbose Playground

*
Completed Novel Translations* [*PDF*]
DURARARA!! x4


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2010)

So..I want to know more about Ryuugamine's descent into darkness.  And when the next novel comes out.


----------



## Kyps (Sep 6, 2010)

^
He goes through a descent of WHAAAAAAAAAT. I don't know if I can wait till the anime's second season anymore knowing dat. X_X


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm assuming since this is the novel thread we can discuss spoilers openly.


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I'm assuming since this is the novel thread we can discuss spoilers openly.



but they haven't been translated


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2010)

Why should that stop us from reading?


----------



## Kyps (Sep 6, 2010)

No no, that hyped me up for Durarara if anything.  But yeah, I don't think there are any translations out yet.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 6, 2010)

Kyps said:


> No no, that hyped me up for Durarara if anything.  But yeah, *I don't think there are any translations out yet.*


I may be misunderstanding...

Anyways!

*Translations*: 
BangAQUA 
SZJ Scans


----------



## nanni (Sep 6, 2010)

Didn't this manga already had a thread? 

I thought I saw one before?


----------



## illmatic (Sep 6, 2010)

nanni said:


> Didn't this manga already had a thread?
> 
> I thought I saw one before?



You saw nothing.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey a second season will come out?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2010)

nanni said:


> Didn't this manga already had a thread?
> 
> I thought I saw one before?



This isn't a thread for the manga, it's for the light novel.  And what you saw was probably the anime thread.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 7, 2010)

> *Ryuugamine Mikado*·········This guy is not the protagonist. I have mixed feelings about the fact that people always assume he's the protagonist. I intended him to be the "still waters run deep" type of character. It should also be obvious in the novels that he isn't being trained to defeat some kind of evil boss or anything, so I didn't expect him to appear as if he's the protagonist.





> ·*Celty Sturluson*········She's the heroine. Also the protagonist. But adults won't understand. Kids don't understand either.



Who knew Celty was the main character?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2010)

^knew*

And me because I've read that before lol


----------



## illmatic (Sep 7, 2010)

Sentence fixed.

I thought most of the stuff about Dollars made Mikado the main character.

Some had even translated the title as Dalalala!! when the anime came out.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2010)

lol Clever

Indeed, though I would have never guessed there was a main character.  Because we get so many of Ryuugamine's internal monologues at the beginning it give the impression that he's the protagonist.  Ryohgo's "Keikaku Doori" moment at it's finest


----------



## stardust (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh wow, I don't even know what's going on with translations for this anymore. After stalking Baka Tsuki's translation page all while the anime was airing, I sort of gave up hope that anything would be translated quick enough. But on a recent jaunt over the DRRR! livejournal community, I saw that someone (or maybe a group, not sure), had made steady progress with the translation of the first volume, and had it all finished.


----------



## Elias (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, I might as well read the novels since I watched some of the anime.

Also, _will_ there be a second season of the anime?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2010)

There's an OVA coming and apparently the DVDs aren't selling half bad, so most likely yeah.


----------



## stardust (Sep 18, 2010)

It'd be stupid of BB to _not _make a second season.


----------



## Elias (Sep 18, 2010)

That's what I'm thinking. Also, it was insanely popular as far as I know... (I base this on the sheer amount of fanart I see on pixiv...I have no clue about it's TV ratings)


----------



## stardust (Sep 18, 2010)

Exactly! Mostly due to the Shizaya boom, of course. There was even an official drama CD released recently which had their characters talking about each other. There were all these questions like, 'have you ever seen Shizuo/Izaya's face while he was sleeping?'. 

And then Narita acknowledged the pairing's popularity himself by writing that official April Fool's 'bacon lettuce' moment between the two. He even jokingly mentioned on twitter how many e-mails and texts he was getting over a question like, 'is it IzaShizu, or ShizuIza?' being asked in a recent chapter of Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2010)

Things like  helped Haruhi's case too of course.


----------



## stardust (Sep 18, 2010)

Hah, I remember when the Kyonko boom was in full swing. It was incredible how popular it got.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Focusing on Izaya_ 



_"Yeah, we know you're an information broker or something. But don't you think you're a little too conspicuous for your own good, Orihara Izaya-san? - But then, it's not like you're ever going back to that job again - "
Ikebukuro, Tokyo. The teenagers, entangled in their twisted friendship, fight against destiny while Orihara Izaya receives a request. The information broker has remained active behind the scenes despite being on the wanted lists of several organizations. But this time, he is finally imprisoned. The devil's claws even threaten to reach his twin sisters...
What is the truth the information broker finds out as he sneers without a fear in the world? What happened in Izaya's past? And meanwhile, what about the Headless Rider - !?_


----------



## illmatic (Feb 2, 2011)

unbeta-ed version of Vol.6 (Complete)

PDF download (COMING SOON)


----------



## Mider T (Feb 2, 2011)

When does Vol 7 come out?


----------



## SP (Feb 2, 2011)

^ I think that depends on when Anni translates it. :>


----------



## illmatic (Feb 2, 2011)

"_The next project coming up will be Duramp!_".

"_Duramp is a short story of a Vamp! character visiting the Durarara characters in Ikebukuro. _"


----------



## Velocity (Feb 2, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Who knew Celty was the main character?



I don't know about the rest of the series since I've only seen the anime, but that alone exemplifies her status as the main character. Everything centred around her head, everyone was connected to her in one way or another (like a twisted version of six degrees of separation) and she narrated most of the episodes to boot.

And yes, Shizaya is obviously canon.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 19, 2011)

_
Compilation of all character profile card translations!_


----------



## illmatic (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2012)

So whens the next volume gonna be finished?


----------

